
Why Absolutely Everyone Needs To Be Software Literate - iProject
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ciocentral/2012/08/14/why-absolutely-everyone-needs-to-be-software-literate/
======
ColinWright
Reality check:

    
    
        The average American teenager spends six hours a day
        texting, 90 minutes a day on Facebook, and more than
        three hours a day watching TV on the computer
    

That's 10.5 hours. Assume they sleep for 8 and go to school for 6, that's 24.5
hours a day.

Probably they spend some of their school time on Facebook, or texting, but
even so, do they do _nothing_ else?

really?

~~~
tokenizer
Keyword is average. The average IQ is 90 to 100 (Not saying I agree with IQs).
The average is generally not something to aspire to.

------
tokenizer
This was my view on why people should know how to code, not because I love it
and you should love it too, but because, my god man, you use a computer for
like at least 6 hours a day if you're in any modern country.

Not knowing how hardware works in one thing, but software is becoming even
more proliferate. Not understanding something that will encompass so much of
the economy, your leisure, and not to mention something so powerful, is
ridiculous and infantile.

Maybe it's just me, but I always wanted to know how things worked, and it
still baffles me how people don't want to know how software works. It's quite
easy for the most part after a few years of torturous study:

Databases, Queries, Logic Conditionals, Data Structures,
Inheritance/Polymorphism, Graphics, and your done. You basically understand
software, and can marvel over it with another perspective...

NOTE: I obviously missed your favourite specialization and I'm sorry, but only
a basic understanding is necessary, and is achievable with understanding a few
of each of the concepts I've listed.

